# Deecee's Builds.



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey there fella's, i'm a long time builder, (30 years), I'm from Tasmania, Australia and i build muscle cars, rods, and pretty well anything custom, and since i found L.I.L, LOWRIDERS!. You guys have been a big influence on alot of my builds, and i thing i can now bring something to this forum.
Im still nowhere near as talented as some of you , but im having a crack at the style you guys specialize in.

Here's a couple i've recently completed, hope you guys like them.
59' iMPALA


































58' IMPALA























Its taken me about an hour to work out how to post up pics, so i'll throw a few more up over time, looking forward to completing a few more low riders for you'se.

cheers fella's looks like its back to the drawing board, all the pics disappeared, . sorry about that.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Good to see you decided to join and show your builds here mate.

More pics, especially the 40 ford pick up you built.

I agree lots of very talented/skilled builders on this forum to influence and inspire for sure.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome. Good lookin models mate:thumbsup: Here Ill help make them bigger.



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/model-cars/580302d1355222424-deecees-builds-dscf1567.jpg


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice builds,welcome to lay it low lookin foward to seeing more builds from you :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookng great homie!


----------



## Lowrider-gee (Aug 8, 2012)

welcome to layitlow :thumbsup: good lookin builds bro,lets see some more :drama:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

:thumbsup:Thanks for the welcome guys, and halfasskustoms for blowing the pics up for me , thanks man, will post a few more up in a couple of days when i work out what the hell i'm doing wrong when posting. (they keep disappearing)??

cheers all,


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds lookink clean bro


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*40 FORD PICK-UP*

Hey there all, 
havin' another crack at posting pics.
here is my 40' Ford i did as a low-rider. Pegasus rims, and detailed engine.

















































Hope you like.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Good to see you got the pic situation sorted.

40 Ford pick up is awesome,really like the paint job you done on that.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Damaged, really appreciate your comments mate.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :shocked: THAT 40 ford looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 40 is kool. Very nice man.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice...like the paintscheme on the 40....clean all around build.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey there all,
> havin' another crack at posting pics.
> here is my 40' Ford i did as a low-rider. Pegasus rims, and detailed engine.
> 
> ...


daaamn!!! bad ass!:wow:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Love that trokita homie... Really nice


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Great builds homie. Keep posting


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work! Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey there all,
> havin' another crack at posting pics.
> here is my 40' Ford i did as a low-rider. Pegasus rims, and detailed engine.
> 
> ...


 I'm dig'n that nice detail and paint :nicoderm:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Gravel Rash 59'*

Thanks for the kind words and the welcomes fella's, there has been alot of inspiration taken from this forum over the years, as there is an incredible 
amount of talent floating around here, and it has helped immensely.
Here is a 59' Cadillac, which was one of the first builds i did with LOW SPOKES on it. Kept it simple, black with red interior, flocking for the carpet, but pretty basic.



















































































Also plumbed the power steering, a/c compressor, and put fluid in the washer bottle aswell.
I enjoyed this build alot.

cheers, and thanks again fella's.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Yep like that Cadillac for sure.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work! great detailing on the engine bay there, love the fluid in the resevoir.. very cool


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice work Deecee, your 40, I'am diggin' that alot!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Thanks for the kind words and the welcomes fella's, there has been alot of inspiration taken from this forum over the years, as there is an incredible
> amount of talent floating around here, and it has helped immensely.
> Here is a 59' Cadillac, which was one of the first builds i did with LOW SPOKES on it. Kept it simple, black with red interior, flocking for the carpet, but pretty basic.
> 
> ...


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*59' IMPALA*

Hey Fella's, here's a 59' been working on lately, was an old banga that was broken,that needed rebuilding.
Started with a roof chop, about 2" at the rear only, rear pillars were broken. Then made a full length console, tuck n' roll door cards, chopped the tops off 4 buckets and molded the rears.



























































More soon, and thanks for looking.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

some really nice builds in here! that interior is off to a good start!:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey Fella's, here's a 59' been working on lately, was an old banga that was broken,that needed rebuilding.
> Started with a roof chop, about 2" at the rear only, rear pillars were broken. Then made a full length console, tuck n' roll door cards, chopped the tops off 4 buckets and molded the rears.
> 
> 
> ...


damn looking good!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks fellas, here is the finished product for you. 






















































































Hope you like!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

:shocked:damn thats really nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks OLDSKOOLWAYS, appreciate it mate.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn man both those 59's look great.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

halfasskustoms said:


> Damn man both those 59's look great.


X2!! What he said :yes: :yes:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: Damn....that paint is smooooth!!! nice job homie


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys, here's a Wagon-Rod I gave the low-ridin' treatment to a few months ago. Plumbed everything i was capable of, and opened the rear door and split the hood aswell.
Paint is Cranberry over gold base in Acrylic.



















































cheers,


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey guys, here's a Wagon-Rod I gave the low-ridin' treatment to a few months ago. Plumbed everything i was capable of, and opened the rear door and split the hood aswell.
> Paint is Cranberry over gold base in Acrylic.
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: wow thats really nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Thanks for the kind words and the welcomes fella's, there has been alot of inspiration taken from this forum over the years, as there is an incredible
> amount of talent floating around here, and it has helped immensely.
> Here is a 59' Cadillac, which was one of the first builds i did with LOW SPOKES on it. Kept it simple, black with red interior, flocking for the carpet, but pretty basic.
> 
> ...



This is smooth....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Thanks fellas, here is the finished product for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn this is nice


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Hey guys, here's a Wagon-Rod I gave the low-ridin' treatment to a few months ago. Plumbed everything i was capable of, and opened the rear door and split the hood aswell.
> Paint is Cranberry over gold base in Acrylic.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn dude,its hard to make this kit look good,phenomenal job wey!!Never thought this could look so great in the lowlow style:nicoderm:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Hey there all,
> havin' another crack at posting pics.
> here is my 40' Ford i did as a low-rider. Pegasus rims, and detailed engine.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice Paint Jobs!, your latest 59 came out really kool, keep em' coming!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that 39 is slick.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Deecee said:


> Hey guys, here's a Wagon-Rod I gave the low-ridin' treatment to a few months ago. Plumbed everything i was capable of, and opened the rear door and split the hood aswell.
> Paint is Cranberry over gold base in Acrylic.
> 
> 
> ...



damn, didn't know this kit could look that good. I have a couple that I just stripped for parts. Maybe I should build one :happysad:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Projects an builds are looking clean up in here homie nice work


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*FAT F100*

Thanks for the comments guys, here is something DIFFERENT! It's not a low rider, but not everything i build is a Low-rider, i like to mix it up a bit.
This 56 has been chopped. channeled, and widened, with a Skyline front, and a blown Alcohol donk. Paint is candy green over silver/black base.


















cheers.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*67' Chevelle*

Hi guys, here is another of my builds, 67' chev, with a very mild touch of low-low about it. Paint has a blue pearl in the clear.


















































cheers guys,


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

looking good! paint jobs are hella clean!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks OLDSKOOLWAYS, appreciate it mate.


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Deecee said:


> Hey there all,
> havin' another crack at posting pics.
> here is my 40' Ford i did as a low-rider. Pegasus rims, and detailed engine.
> 
> ...


 bad ass truck looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman1962 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice builds i like them all. and that 59 Impala is bad ass and welcome to lil


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Deecee said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, here is something DIFFERENT! It's not a low rider, but not everything i build is a Low-rider, i like to mix it up a bit.
> This 56 has been chopped. channeled, and widened, with a Skyline front, and a blown Alcohol donk. Paint is candy green over silver/black base.
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass and sick paint


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Fuck everything in here is bad ass


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

rollindeep408 said:


> Fuck everything in here is bad ass


Thanks man, appreciate your comments, details and hinging is not up to you guys standards yet, but i like to be different.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good! paint jobs are hella clean!:thumbsup:


X2.....the 56 is pretty wild:thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a bad build in the whole lot! Some very nice work. I'm hoping to get some practice soon on painting like some of multi colir fades.


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

TTT for some clean builds from another Aussie :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks again guys, good to see another Aussie!!:thumbsup:
Here is 3 versions of a 55 Cameo pick-up.
First one is pretty well stock, just dropped.

















Next is a full on custom, chopped, channeled and pro streeted with a set of 57 fins added aswell.

























And last, a pro touring version, added a new body line and channeled the chassis aswell. 
























All the same kit, 3 complete different takes on it!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:All look good, i like the last one best


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

X2. My favorite is the one with fins but I like the paint on the last one best.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Pro touring Challenger*

Hey guys, now that the Kombi is finished for the build off, i got started on this 70' Challenger , going with the Pro-Touring theme. A set of Aoshima Racinghearts wheels should go down a treat.
Started by removing the rear tubs and moving them inboard and up so i can sit it lower, then removed the inner front guards and did the same.
















Then enlarged the heads and HEMI-fied the rocker covers and created a manifold and induction set-up to suit the theme.
















Next was tub the back seat and add some colour to the mainly stock interior.








Engine sits just right i think, with only its nose poking through to breath.
















And the final stance, just need to paint the thing now.









cheers guys.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats up DC your look'n good in here homie KUTGW :drama:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good up in here homie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin good up in here homie


x2!!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*1935 MERC*

Thanks guys, while i'm waiting forthe weather to change so i can paint, here is a little something completely different.
1935 MERC. as in MERCedes. 
Before!



















Now, after a few mods, well, started by introducing the roof to the trunk as one smooth panel, added some wheel spats and slammed that thing to the ground. Also converted the 
straight 6 into a fuel injected V12, some spokes and a fishnet patterned and faded paint job, and moulded in the rear bumper, im happy with what i created. Something DIFFERENT!!


































cheers fella's.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That's badass


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Very original and inspiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

OK Guys, great weather down here so managed to throw down some paint, Basic bright orange with some gold and russet pearl powder. Painted out the hood as i dont like decals, just need to polish it now.




























Nearly finished!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Thanks guys, while i'm waiting forthe weather to change so i can paint, here is a little something completely different.
> 1935 MERC. as in MERCedes.
> Before!
> 
> ...


bad ass!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice builds homie!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice builds homie!


Thanks fella's, challenger should be done in a day or so too.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Thanks guys, while i'm waiting forthe weather to change so i can paint, here is a little something completely different.
> 1935 MERC. as in MERCedes.
> Before!
> 
> ...


 Nice Introduction Dee Cee :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*PRO-TOURING CHALLENGER*

Hey Guys, finally got this challenger finished, started by moving the rear wheel arches inward and upward to make room for the Aoshima Racing hart wheels, also moved the inner guards up front inboard aswell.
Lost the leaf springs and made a 4 link rear, and scratch built an injection set-up, and Hemi-fied the heads and rocker covers aswell.
Layed down a coat of orange with some gold pearl with a blacked out hood centre.










CHEERS MEN!!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

looks sick bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

wow thats nice!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks really nice Dee...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

sneekyg909 said:


> Looks really nice Dee...:thumbsup:


X2!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey Guys, finally got this challenger finished, started by moving the rear wheel arches inward and upward to make room for the Aoshima Racing hart wheels, also moved the inner guards up front inboard aswell.
> Lost the leaf springs and made a 4 link rear, and scratch built an injection set-up, and Hemi-fied the heads and rocker covers aswell.
> Layed down a coat of orange with some gold pearl with a blacked out hood centre.
> 
> ...









we like that :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys, appreciate it lots.:wave:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*50 OLD'S/CHEV*

Hey again guys,

Here is an Old's/Chev i modded a little while ago, has a roof chop, rear guards have been, made deeper to get closer to mother earth. Hinged the hood , custom headlight conversion,and paint is
Cranberry with some gold and marbled pearl highlights. 








cheers,


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful........


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Deecee said:


> http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/Deecee360/media/MOPARS/0072_zpsaeff240e.jpg.html
> http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/Deecee360/media/MOPARS/0064_zps76e3f334.jpg.html
> http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/Deecee360/media/MOPARS/CHALLENGER013_zps49f505ec.jpg.html
> http://s1258.photobucket.com/user/Deecee360/media/MOPARS/CHALLENGER011_zps37f267b2.jpg.html
> ...


that thing looks like a beast!! what did you use for the fresh air filter?


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

customcoupe68 said:


> that thing looks like a beast!! what did you use for the fresh air filter?


Thanks mate, i just cut up a piece of foam and made a backing for it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Hey again guys,
> 
> Here is an Old's/Chev i modded a little while ago, has a roof chop, rear guards have been, made deeper to get closer to mother earth. Hinged the hood , custom headlight conversion,and paint is
> Cranberry with some gold and marbled pearl highlights.
> ...


bad ass!


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Nice charger Dc.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks OLDSCHOOLWAYS , Always-Learning, Customcoupe68 &Compton1964, appreciate the words men. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

brantstevens said:


> looks sick bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks fellow Aussie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Kannonball Kombi*

Just updating this thread with the Kombi i built for the Rookie build-off.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

I like it...:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*51 Bel-Air " ROSIE"*

A few more pics of this one for the 54 down build-off.









cheers


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Well done and outside the box.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Builds look real good homie much props


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Just updating this thread with the Kombi i built for the Rookie build-off.





Deecee said:


> A few more pics of this one for the 54 down build-off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 real nice work!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

this build turned out great boss


----------



## Always_Learnin (Dec 19, 2012)

Decee wut did u use fot the intake couplers.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent looking build!!:thumbsup:



Deecee said:


> Just updating this thread with the Kombi i built for the Rookie build-off.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice work Deecee, keep it coming!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Deecee said:


> Just updating this thread with the Kombi i built for the Rookie build-off.


badass build! clean paint, love the color!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys!!


Always_Learnin said:


> Decee wut did u use fot the intake couplers.


 I'M not sure which part on which build you are refering to mate, but most of this stuff i scratch build from round and flat styrene.
Narrow it down for me if you mind, i'll be happy to help out.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Here's one recently off the bench.

1940 Ford Sedan Delivery, dropped on airbags, opened the rear and hinged the hood and rear door, on a set of Pegasus rims and painted in Everglade Acrylic.






cheers


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Str8 Kill'n it...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

U got sum great lookin builds in here homie much props!


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

love the panel


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

pina's LRM replica said:


> U got sum great lookin builds in here homie much props!


Thanks Pina, Dre1only and C/C68, APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*BAD-NOMAD*

Hey fella's, decided to rebuild an old favourite, Nomad wagon.

Going with a tuff street version, blown injected small block, slammed to the ground on some Nascar wheels, exhaust exits via the front guards and have molded the front and rear bumpers to the body.

This is what i started with.

And this is the idea of where it is going.


Who knows where this will end up?!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That nomad is going to be killer bro!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

Deecee said:


> And this is the idea of where it is going.
> 
> 
> Who knows where this will end up?!


that already looks sick bro!!! go wit it!! :werd:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

brantstevens said:


> That nomad is going to be killer bro!


Thanks mate, and jojo in VV, appreciate it too mate, going for a tuff street type of ride, but not scream out " look at me!!". (hopefully).


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Got a bit of paint on this bad boy, ice jade green with a candy green roof, also smoothed the floor pan and blacked out the motor to match the wheels. Interior is basic green with black flocking to match.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thats looking fuckin sweeet! looks dangerous! hno:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*BAD-Nomad*

Thanks for the words fella's, much appreciated.
Got this one off the bench today,.








cheers.:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

thats fuckin sweet, love the outcome bro!


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats a killer nomad bro! Looks tuff!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks jojo and Brant, appreciate it fellas.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Thanks for the words fella's, much appreciated.
> Got this one off the bench today,.
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!came out clean!uffin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that wagon is badass!!!


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Hey DC some way cool lookin builds on here, great paint jobs too.....:thumbsup:.....Look forward to seeing what you come up with next.....Lowlife ! !


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks oldskool, custom68, appreciate it guys, and lowlife, cheers mate, thanks, it's a 51 chev pickup, Z'ed frame and a viper V10 on the bench at the moment dude.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Buick Electra*

62 Buick Electra, some subtle body mods, bit of foil and mild interior work. Paint all started as the same base colour, just added pearls to change it up a bit.









cheers guys.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

sweet buick


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice and glossy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*41 chev pick-up V10*

Next one on the bench, 41 pick-up.
Z'ed the chassis front and rear, recessed firewall, added a trans tunnel, lost the front leaf spring set-up aswell.
Dropped on chromies and white walls, chopped down the tray and topped off with an Injected Viper V10!








cheers ALL!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats really bad ass work bro........keeep it up


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks noanoa, appreciate it dude.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee said:


> Thanks noanoa, appreciate it dude.


......:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That truck's gonna be sick. Keep it up, homie.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bugs-one said:


> That truck's gonna be sick. Keep it up, homie.


Cheers dude, thanks man, Got a bit done on the chassis, mounted the engine , added brake linr=es and also layed down the base coat silver...



http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/ii529/Deecee360/Model%20pics/MODEL%20BUILD-
UPS/410032_zpsebf64ef0.jpg

Now for some PATTERNS!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

PHUKEN photobucket, pissed me round again, here's the base coat shot.



cheers


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice looking work and details! I'm feeling ya on using the V-10, I'm putting one in a Nissan GTR build.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Christopher, look forward to seeing that GTR mate, way over powered, like it!!
Here is where the paint has ended up, just gotta satin clear it, the build the bitch.





Now for the wood grain, some BMF, and she's done!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That looks bad ass, homie. Looks clean and mean as hell. Nice.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Sweet buick truck looks awesome with that motor


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats looking good Dee!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That truck is sick bro! The paint job is clean lovin it, an that v10 fits nice too definately a sick truck, much props mate :thumbsup:


----------



## DTKH22 (Aug 13, 2012)

That's sikk ass Fukk man thumbsup

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

That truck is bad to the bone homie........


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Cheers guys, thanks , just gotta blow some satin clear over it and she be done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*41 Chev V10 Shop truck*

If i had a rod/custom shop, this is what i would hope to have as my "shop truck". Something to represent what i do!.
Some custom striping, V10 powerplant and dropped on its guts, an all round animal in sleepers clothing, except for the custom injection stacks.







cheers, till the next one.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Truck came out Clean, Dee. Good work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> If i had a rod/custom shop, this is what i would hope to have as my "shop truck". Something to represent what i do!.
> Some custom striping, V10 powerplant and dropped on its guts, an all round animal in sleepers clothing, except for the custom injection stacks.
> 
> 
> ...


came out clean bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Tonio, Bugs and Oldskool, appreciate it fella's. :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Truck came out sick deecee, iit would be a killer ride if someone to make it in 1:1 keep up the sick work bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

brantstevens said:


> Truck came out sick deecee, iit would be a killer ride if someone to make it in 1:1 keep up the sick work bro :thumbsup:


Thanks Brant, bout time you got back into it too mate.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah im back mate, been doin some small stuff but nothin picture worthy yet, keep up the sick work


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

great builds in here!! :h5:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

This is some Creative Work..smooth!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks pancho and machio, appreciate it men, i just like to switch things up a bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*TUFF WILLY'S*

Building the toughest Willy's i can with the bits i have laying around.











And it's going to be black!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*My 1:1*

Hey guys, been no modeling down here for a while, been doing my 66 Valiant ute, i have been inspired by YOU GUYS over the last few years, so i thought i would have a crack at a roof job on my own car.
Picked her up like this at christmas time.

At home with my sedan version.

After a bit of rust removal, a bit of body work, i hit it with some silver.

AND this is where you guys played a part.






THANKS FOR THE INSPIRATION MEN!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Roof came out real good, bro. You did a damn good job. Much props.


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

DAYMN! NICE ROOF!!!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks fella's, it was my first attempt at a 1:1. Sure is a bit more work , and i used a little over 300 mtrs of tape with all the back masking etc.:around:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

That is nice, and it's not pink anymore.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killing it in here


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*TUFF AS WILLY'S*

Hey fella's, been a while in the making, lots of shit on the go, other than modeling , 1:1 almost finished so got a little bench time to finish this.
Went for the tuff street look, kept it simple, just TUFF!








Cheers guys.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Deecee said:


> Hey fella's, been a while in the making, lots of shit on the go, other than modeling , 1:1 almost finished so got a little bench time to finish this.
> Went for the tuff street look, kept it simple, just TUFF!
> 
> 
> ...


damn this looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

That thing is beautiful, nice work brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Killer Willys


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Great work all around!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Cheers, guys, and thanks for the comments, much appreciated too.:h5:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Deecee said:


> Hey fella's, been a while in the making, lots of shit on the go, other than modeling , 1:1 almost finished so got a little bench time to finish this.
> Went for the tuff street look, kept it simple, just TUFF!
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

how much for both


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Boogie04 said:


> how much for both


Way too much, and nothing is for sale, bit far to send anything anyway.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Nas-Rat.*

Hey guys,
back into it, had half a chevy malibu kit, (MAX-RAT ), which was missing a chassis, and a munted up Nascar, so , i though they would go together rather well, 
and build a Monster road racer/ street car. Nascar chassis, a combo of the two for the interior, and just for good measure, throw a couple of turbo's of the Nascar small block, should scream for ever i reckon.









And paint!




Now, back to the bench.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice malibu, bro. I like the look of it in primer. I t looked meaner and more agressive. KUTGW.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

bugs-one said:


> Nice malibu, bro. I like the look of it in primer. I t looked meaner and more agressive. KUTGW.


X2....that looked great in primer.....nice work so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Cheers guys, i like the primer look aswell, but i love to paint, there will be enough black on it when done to still look tuff as i reckon. (hope ).


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*Nas-Rat.*

Max-rat meets Nascar, and a couple of turbo's thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

deadly build! I like It a lot! very clean!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a sick ass build, bro. :wow::thumbsup:

By the way where you get the wheels n tires?


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Very original and unique intake system.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Linc said:


> deadly build! I like It a lot! very clean!


X2....:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, Bugs, the wheels are Nascar, with a narrower tyre and backing on the front ones , wisdonm, the intake was scratch built too man, just to be different. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*RX 7 20B*

Something really left field for me, it don't have a V8!
Scratch built a 20B rotary engine from flat sheet, added a turbo and a couple of Lamborghini webbers.
Paint is orange acrylic with gold pearl, and some Aoshima BBS wheels.









Next build will be low-rider themed. ( i promise)


----------



## FreeFall89 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely work on the rx-7, and that Malibu looks really cool! Even with just the primer on it already looked badass


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Rx 7 looks sick, Deecee. :thumbsup: You put out seriously aggressive rides, bro. I'll keep an eye out for a lowrider from you, it should be a clean ass low low.:wow:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*60" chev Impala*

Here is one i did recently, not a low low, but i'm working on one at the moment.
Made a couple of turbo's from solder, and played around with 3 colour marbling .
Pegasus wheels, a couple of hinges and audio in the boot. ( trunk for you guys  )










CHEERS !!


----------



## Lowlife ! ! (May 21, 2013)

Deecee you build some WILD cars man, the Malibu / Nascar sounded a weird combination, but looks mental ( and why not paint it if you can spray as well as you can.........) Keep them twin turbos comin im lovin this stuff.....:thumbsup:...... Lowlife ! !


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Bad ass builds ! love that mean green machine !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

that 60 looks sick deecee :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*41 WOODY!*

Thanks for the comp's guys. 
Here is one that is NOT going to be an animal.
Built this 41' many years ago, and am now way not happy with the way i did things back then.


SO, i have stripped it back, give the hood a pie cut, opened up the rear doors and hinged the hood aswell.







More paint tomorrow.


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

Rebuild looks good so far mate.
You sure do enjoy lay'n tape and doing patterns dont ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Damaged, as you know, i'm a sucker for a paint job, some times i think that is the only reason i build these things. 
Dropped a layer of candy red over the silver/grey base, and a quick mock up of what it SHOULD look like by next week i hope.







cheers guys.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's beautiful....
Like the wood trim


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Deecee said:


> Thanks Damaged, as you know, i'm a sucker for a paint job, some times i think that is the only reason i build these things.
> Dropped a layer of candy red over the silver/grey base, and a quick mock up of what it SHOULD look like by next week i hope.
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good! nice job!!!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the words guys, much appreciated . She's nearly done too. :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thats tough,I love it


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Thanks Damaged, as you know, i'm a sucker for a paint job, some times i think that is the only reason i build these things.
> Dropped a layer of candy red over the silver/grey base, and a quick mock up of what it SHOULD look like by next week i hope.
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Deecee;1958e is one i did recently said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 proffesional built. Lovely:worship:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone,
Got this woody off the bench today,
Pie cut the hood, natural wood inserts, channeled the chassis, opened and hinged the rear , made a timber floor in the back, bagged it and shot some candy red aswell.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*69' Comaro Fastback ??*

Something different on the bench, decided to build a Comaro Fastback, how the factory probably could have done.

TOO LATE NOW,


To this.



Wheels will be changed.


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Awesome ! that thing just flows . great job !!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

bichito said:


> Awesome ! that thing just flows . great job !!


Cheers bichito, thank-you very much, well, i finally got it off the bench, changed the wheels andwent with the Elenor style paint to mix it up with the comaro/mustang theme.







:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn that looks sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Bigdogg, i just try to be different.


----------



## teknik22 (Mar 31, 2014)

i just bought that same camaro but mines a vert


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

great detail work on the Camaro! clean lines and a great mod! nice work!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Deecee said:


> Cheers bichito, thank-you very much, well, i finally got it off the bench, changed the wheels andwent with the Elenor style paint to mix it up with the comaro/mustang theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE...that's fuckin nuts!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

That's sick :worship:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat build looks dope homie props


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Should have been a factory car. Awsome!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Pina and bichito, much appreciated fella's.
Well , easter days off so got stuck into a 55 Bel-air, painted black with Carribean Torquoise nail polish.








Couple of days she will be done.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice woodys.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn that 60 Impala is badass too.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

*55 CHEV Bel-Air*

Just kicked another one off the bench, a quick 9 day build.
Just kept it simple with a wheel change, dropped it and just kept it tidy.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

real clean work bro


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> real clean work bro


X2!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks oldschool, bigdogg, appreciated fella's.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

..


----------

